# Prepaid Kreditkarte zum Aufladen?



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte im internet etwas bezahlen. Es ist eine soweit ich weiss Amerikanische seite und ich möchte 9,99 Dollar bezahlen. Das Problem ist es gibt nur eine bezahloption und das ist mit Kreditkarte. Da ich aber leider keine Kreditkarte habe wollte ich mal fragen ob es hier jemand weiss ob es solche einmalige Prepaid Kreditkarten ohne Bankkonto gibt. Einfach zum aufladen per überweisung oder Paypal. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2015)

Die gibt es, z.B. in Tankstellen. Aber schau dir das Kleingedruckte genau an, meistens zahlst du richtig unverschämte Gebühren fürs Aufladen.
Paysafe wäre da besser, falls das auch angeboten wird.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Oktober 2015)

Hab eine von der Sparkasse für ca 5€ pro Jahr als Notfallkarte im Auto falls ich meine Geldbörse vergesse. Hab sie bisher
nur selten verwendet.  Funktioniert weltweit.
Die lädst du ganz einfach via Überweisung auf.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Oktober 2015)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Hab eine von der Sparkasse für ca 5€ pro Jahr als Notfallkarte im Auto falls ich meine Geldbörse vergesse. Hab sie bisher
> nur selten verwendet.
> Die lädst du ganz einfach via Überweisung auf.



Genau so mache ich es auch! Kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin bei der Deutschen Bank.
Ich bin aber der Meinung das es solche Prepaid Kreditkarten unabhängig von der Bank gibt. Einfach per Überweisung oder PayPal aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Hätte ich damals machen sollen als ich es noch wusste wo das war.

Und nein da gibt es nur eine Bezahloption und das ist mit Kreditkarte. Kein Paysafe und nichts anderes sonnst.


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## XT1024 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenne nur mywirecard 2go Visa: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für sicheres Shoppen aber die Preise hatte ich mir dann doch gespart... 


tdi-fan schrieb:


> Hab eine von der Sparkasse für ca 5€ pro Jahr


Dann habe ich wohl die falsche "Spar"-Kasse bei 18 € für die normale und 24 € für prepaid. 
Ich brauche die aber auch nicht unbedingt und für die Jahresgebühr kann ich den (maximal) einen Einkauf im Jahr auch bei einem anderen, ggf. teureren Händler mit passender Zahlungsart machen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Kostet das Gebühren diese mywirecard2go Visa? Ich habe mir die seite angeschaut aber nirgendswo ist was von Gebühren zu lesen. Wenn es nichts kostet oder nur 1-2 Euro kostet werde ich das machen. Ich will damit blos einmalig 10 Dollar bezahlen das wars. Mehr brauche ich nicht.

Schon gut habe ich gefunden. Ist mit Gebühren. War ja klar. Und nur 10 Euro einzahlen geht glaube ich nicht. Mindestens 100 Euro muss man aufladen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Frag doch für nen einmaligen Betrag in der Höhe einfach einen bekannten. Wird ja wohl irgendeiner in deinem Netzwerk eine Kreditkarte haben.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich zahl ca 5 € für die Prepaid-Kreditkarte, wie ich oben schon sagte. Ist quasi ne ganz normale Kreditkarte, nur zum
aufladen per Überweisung, sieht auch genauso aus, ist weltweit wie jede andere Kreditkarte einsetzbar, innerhalb 
Europa hab ichs getestet, null Problem.  Hab ich allerdings wie gesagt nur im Auto für Notfälle, ist auch gut Guthaben
drauf falls was ist. 
Wie Bunny_Joe schon sagte oben, kann auch ich zustimmend so eine Karte einfach nur empfehlen.

Selbst die normalen Kreditkarten kosten nicht viel an Gebühr, glaube die Gold sollte mich damals 35 oder so im Jahr
kosten, und da ist sogar noch so ne Art Reisenotfallversicherung mit drin. Brauch ich aber nicht sowas.




XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur mywirecard 2go Visa: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für sicheres Shoppen aber die Preise hatte ich mir dann doch gespart...
> 
> Dann habe ich wohl die falsche "Spar"-Kasse bei 18 € für die normale und 24 € für prepaid.
> Ich brauche die aber auch nicht unbedingt und für die Jahresgebühr kann ich den (maximal) einen Einkauf im Jahr auch bei einem anderen, ggf. teureren Händler mit passender Zahlungsart machen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Kostet das Gebühren diese mywirecard2go Visa? Ich habe mir die seite angeschaut aber nirgendswo ist was von Gebühren zu lesen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Leute ich möchte nicht für eine einmalige sache extra eine Kreditkarte von meiner Bank bestellen. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie eine gebraucht und werde in zukunft auch nicht brauchen. Nur jetzt ein einziges mal. Wenn es keine andere möglichkeit gibt verzichte ich einfach drauf. So wichtig war es auch wieder nicht das ich so viele Gebühren dafür bezahlen würde. Wollte halt nur ein einziges mal für eine sache 10 Dollar bezahlen damit das wars. Soweit ich weiss ist das eine Amerikanische Seite wo ich das bezahlen möchte. Du hast nur mit europäischen getestet das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Na ja egal danke trotzdem.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Oktober 2015)

Ob sich das dann für eine einmalige Sache für 10€ lohnt, weiß ich dann auch nicht. Ermessensentscheidung würd ich sagen. Oder du fragst jemanden in deinem Freundeskreis oder Familie ob sie das mit ihrer Karte machen und zahlst es denen dann einfach bar auf die Hand wieder zurück, so würde ich das dann machen,
ohne Stress, Hektik, Verträge und Gebühren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei der Bank nachfragen, diverse " freie Anbieter " abklopfen oder mal umhören ob im Dunstkreis jemand mit Pseudo Kohle zahlt.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Gibts


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. November 2015)

Wo?


----------

